# Calibrated Monitors & Color Blindness?



## CA_ (Feb 7, 2013)

So, I have Deuteranopia colorblindness, and as you can imagine, this sometimes makes adjusting for skin tones and white balance a little difficult. I can generally get pretty close, but often I leave coloring gaffs untouched because I can't see them 

So, I'm wondering if a calibrated monitor may be a good investment; I may not be 100% with my vision perception, but I figured getting the monitor itself as true to real colors as possible would be the next best thing. I use an apple macbook display at the moment, which is one of the best, but I didn't know if a calibrated monitor would make a difference.

Think a calibrated monitor would be a good choice? Especially for how much post processing / editing I do?

Thanks all!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2013)

A calibrated IPS panel display is always going to be superior to non-calibrated unit... and Laptop displays (any and all) are some of the worst you can get, and can be very difficult to impossible to calibrate.


----------



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think a monitor can produced a color you couldn't see normally.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't think a monitor can produced a color you couldn't see normally.



True... but (on a calibrated monitor) the colors he can see will be accurate, so it will allow for a more accurate guess at the colors he has trouble with, yes?


----------



## CA_ (Feb 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a monitor can produced a color you couldn't see normally.
> ...



Exactly; it'd be basically a handicap to my vision, to somewhat bridge the gap.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 7, 2013)

im partially colorblind as well, and I think getting your moniter as close to accurate as you can is just another way to help you combat that.


----------



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

Specialize in B&W.


----------

